# Biggest Morel I have ever seen.



## Ron Evers (May 30, 2011)

My wife found this one down the hill by the ponds.  Tis a bit past prime methinks.


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2011)

Wow... that would have been some good eating a couple of days ago!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 30, 2011)

Hmm, that is big.

I was going to make some other comments, but I bit my tongue :lmao:


----------



## Smitzel269 (May 30, 2011)

Thats what those things are called? I found some growing in my yard except they are more orange and I thought they were like poisonous mushrooms. Tried to do research but I couldnt find anything. What exactly are they?


----------



## Ron Evers (May 30, 2011)

Smitzel269 said:


> Thats what those things are called? I found some growing in my yard except they are more orange and I thought they were like poisonous mushrooms. Tried to do research but I couldnt find anything. What exactly are they?


 

Check out this link:

Morchella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ryan L (May 30, 2011)

If you find them in a store they are a MINT! Our local grocery has them by the pint, they are 11.99, mind you they are all very small morels at that, and they "pint" is only half full.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 30, 2011)

Do they make you trip sack?


----------



## Ron Evers (May 30, 2011)

We have been eating them for a couple weeks, collected off our property.  Last nights supper; chicken thighs baked in onions, peas & carrots from our garden & morels.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 30, 2011)

could you give me the recipe for the chicken...yummy and healthy.... i love it.. how do you have all this growing already... i am just putting the small tomato plants in now.. this winter i plan on buying one of those plant lights.. i want to grow veggies during the winter too.. especially peppers and tomatoes.. they taste bla in the stores ... even now.. and way over priced for the taste...is that also a potato pancake.. looks like german style..?


----------



## Ryan L (May 30, 2011)

Photo Lady said:


> is that also a potato pancake.. looks like german style..?


 

Looks like a McDonalds hashbrown to me, looks yummy though. My palate might not be quite as refined though lol.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 31, 2011)

The peas were frozen from last summer & the carrots were stored since last fall in damp wood shavings in the cold cellar.  I did not plant peas this year as it was too wet to get them in when they should have been planted (mid April).

The skinless thighs were seasoned & buried under sliced onions in a covered dish & baked in the oven @ 350°F for an hour.  The tater patty was bought from the frozen food section of a grocery store.


----------



## Proteus617 (May 31, 2011)

I picked up some cheap macro tubes just for spring mushroom season.  Here's a black morel from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> The peas were frozen from last summer & the carrots were stored since last fall in damp wood shavings in the cold cellar.  I did not plant peas this year as it was too wet to get them in when they should have been planted (mid April).
> 
> The skinless thighs were seasoned & buried under sliced onions in a covered dish & baked in the oven @ 350°F for an hour.  The tater patty was bought from the frozen food section of a grocery store.


 i am going to try the chicken smothered in onions... i know i will love it.. thanks


----------

